# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  فساد إداري وتصفية حسابات في مؤسسة المواصفات والمقاييس

## الحصن نيوز

حصلت الحصن نيوز على نسخة من رسالة توجهت بها  مجموعة كبيرة من موظفي مؤسسة المواصفات والمقاييس الى دولة رئيس الوزراء الافخم .  وقد عدت المجموعة الرسالة , صرخة استنجاد بسبب ازدياد ظاهرة الفساد الاداري والتنكيل وتصفية الحسابات من قبل مدير عام مؤسسة المواصفات والمقاييس ياسين الخياط على حد قولهم .     نرجو دولتكم التكرم بالعلم بان ظاهرة الفساد الاداري في مؤسسة المواصفات والمقاييس وعمليات تصفية الحسابات قد ازدادت حدتها في الاونة الاخيرة وعلى حساب الصالح العام حيث قرر مجلس ادارة المؤسسة الكريم بجلسته المنعقدة بتاريخ 19-5- 2010 استحداث شاغر لوظيفة مساعد المدير العام للشؤون الادارية والمالية وذلك تمهيدا لوضع الدكتور حيدر الزبن في هذا الشاغر مكافاة له على وقوفه الى جانب عطوفة المدير العام في المرحلة الراهنة بالرغم من ان ذلك مخالف للتعليمات.     علما ان : الشخص المنوي مكافاته يحمل دكتوراه في العلوم السياسية وماجستير في العلوم السياسية وخبرته كانت في مديرية المصوغات مراقب تفتيش تم مكافاته سابقا ( قبل حوالي 9 شهور ) لوقفاته البطولية مع عطوفة المدير العام بوضعه مدير لادارة الموارد البشرية مع عدم وجود اي خبرات قطعية له في هذا المجال تم مكافاته سابقا بمنحه زيادات كبيرة مخالفة بطرق ملتوية ومخالفة للانظمة وهي سرقة من اموال الحكومة لارضائه..  والان سيتم مكافاته بوضعه مساعد مدير عام للشؤون المالية والادارية علما ان : المؤسسة يوجد بها مساعد مدير عام للشؤون الرقابية والادارية/د.محمود الزعبي.     المؤسسة يوجد بها مساعد مدير عام للشؤون الفنية والمعرفة/م.رلى مدانات المؤسسة ويوجد بها 14 مدير مديرية منها مديريات تحتوي عدد 2 موظف ومنها عدد 4 موظفين وعدد موظفي المؤسسة لا يتجاوز 320 موظف فهل تحتاج المؤسسة الى ثلاثة مساعدين مدير عام لعطوفة المدير العام واذا كان الامر يتم احتسابه بهذه الطريقة التي يعملون بها فان دولتكم وباستخدام منهجية النسبة والتناسب تحتاج الى 3000 مساعد على الاقل لان دولتكم مسؤول عن الشعب الاردني وعدده حوالي 7 مليون مواطن هل هذه هي المؤسسية؟ وهل هذه هي سياسة التقشف وضبط النفقات؟     وهل هذا هو التطبيق الحرفي لاقوال جلالة سيدنا بوضع





تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

